# Apistogramma bitaeniata Photo shoot.



## Tropicana (Feb 15, 2009)

Hey guys. I went to my buddy Stephens house, a member here also to take some photos of his Apistogramma bitaeniata pair and their fry. I got him into apistos and now their breeding for him haha, lucky guy.

Caution Many large photos. sry 56krs.

Took a bunch of photos so enjoy! Male is first, female second.


----------



## Stephen (May 6, 2011)

What am I going to do with the little ones when they are not little?


----------



## Tropicana (Feb 15, 2009)

Give them to me. Lol


----------

